# Fly Box give-away



## Paymaster (Mar 24, 2014)

Time for me to do a give-away again. I have not done one in a while.  I will draw from folks that post here in this thread on 4/6/14 around 7pm or so. So if you want in just post in this thread.This is one I just did for Heard County High School Silent Auction to give an idea. I will do one in the style the winner wants with my art work in the lid. Some of the flies will be my ties and some I have gotten from swaps.


----------



## Trapnfish (Mar 24, 2014)

can you put my name in the hat thanks


----------



## Sargent (Mar 24, 2014)

Here's my entry!!


----------



## Old_Dirt (Mar 24, 2014)

Here here.    Thanks for doing this


----------



## bigelow (Mar 24, 2014)

very cool pay


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Mar 24, 2014)

Very nice of u!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome, I'm in thanks.


----------



## burtontrout (Mar 24, 2014)

add me to the list


----------



## Wesbird2 (Mar 24, 2014)

sign me up


----------



## tunafish (Mar 24, 2014)

count me in!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## sethman1111 (Mar 24, 2014)

im in thanks


----------



## archer47 (Mar 24, 2014)

put my name in the hat please


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm here....those look good!

almost as good as your avatar...lol


----------



## jfinch (Mar 24, 2014)

Please enter me in the drawing.

Thanks,


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 24, 2014)

Sign me up please!


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 24, 2014)

Please put my name in the hat


----------



## Ruger#3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you and count me in


----------



## 660griz (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## jmm45 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sign me up. Looks great! Thanks!


----------



## donald-f (Mar 24, 2014)

Please enter my name for a chance.


----------



## yellowfin (Mar 24, 2014)

Sign me up


----------



## JayBird1969 (Mar 24, 2014)

Please put my name in the hat


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## stevetarget (Mar 24, 2014)

sign me up too, thanks those look good.


----------



## blues brother (Mar 24, 2014)

David, Very nice of you! Thanks for my entry.


----------



## ambush80 (Mar 24, 2014)

I could use some new flies.....


----------



## timber rattler (Mar 24, 2014)

Please add me. Thanks


----------



## buckeroo (Mar 24, 2014)

totally in. Very cool Paymaster!


----------



## HuntinTom (Mar 24, 2014)

*Add Me In*

Got Mrs H.T. A fly rod last year and this would be a wonderful addition to her tackle. Thanks for your generosity to the members of this forum!


----------



## bullethead (Mar 24, 2014)

Please enter me into the drawing. I would like a chance to win such a unique fly box as I would immediately pass it on to my Son.
Thank you for the generous invitation.


----------



## brianandrews1270 (Mar 24, 2014)

Enter me please and thank you!


----------



## mlbowfin (Mar 24, 2014)

If not picked, I'll take a batch of those little fatty's in your avatar!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 24, 2014)

Put me down Pay. Thank you !


----------



## alan (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm in. Thank you!


----------



## fredw (Mar 24, 2014)

David, please add me.  Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## willkelley (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks nice! Throw me in


----------



## countryboy27012 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sign me up.

Thank You!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks for the oppurtuntity


----------



## panfish (Mar 24, 2014)

Ill try for it. thanks.


----------



## SemperFiDawg (Mar 24, 2014)

Please count me in also.  Thanks


----------



## greene_dawg (Mar 24, 2014)

Winner winner, trout dinner.


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity! I'm in!!


----------



## Stump358 (Mar 24, 2014)

Add me in.  Thanks


----------



## vanillagorilla (Mar 24, 2014)

sign me up. thanks for the offer!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 24, 2014)

You know I want in on this David!!


----------



## Redbeard01 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you for the opportunity!  Please put my name in the hat!

Redbeard01


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm in, thanks for the oppurtunity.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 24, 2014)

Put me in Pay!!!! I need some new fish attractors.....


----------



## guitarman64 (Mar 24, 2014)

put my name in please


----------



## Bobby Jake (Mar 24, 2014)

Great looking artwork and flies.  Put me down please.


----------



## jkkj (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 24, 2014)

Again a great gesture.  I am in, please.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm in, Thanks


----------



## slow motion (Mar 24, 2014)

I would like an opportunity to win. Thanks.


----------



## pastorbrion (Mar 24, 2014)

Please put me in!!  Fantastic looking work.


----------



## Bowfishin93 (Mar 24, 2014)

Please put my name in the pot, thanks for being gracious


----------



## SouthernYankee (Mar 24, 2014)

sign me up. Thanks!


----------



## Steve-ALA (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm in.  Thank you for doing this.


----------



## may1501 (Mar 24, 2014)

i'm in please


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Mar 24, 2014)

put me in, thanks


----------



## tsharp (Mar 24, 2014)

Me too if not to late!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks David. Please put me in and if I win just send them to Utah........


----------



## Terminal Idiot (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello. Please enter me. Thank you!


----------



## ospreydog (Mar 24, 2014)

I would love a chance.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 24, 2014)

SapeloJoeBro said:


> Thanks David. Please put me in and if I win just send them to Utah........





Still lot of days left to get in on it Y'all.


----------



## droptine06 (Mar 24, 2014)

Dang David, beautiful work man! Throw my name in please sir!


----------



## Bream Pole (Mar 24, 2014)

That is beautiful.  I'd love to  have a fly box like that; so count me in.


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 24, 2014)

Me too me too!!!


----------



## blacktip40 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sign me up! Thanks!


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Mar 24, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Huntsman.45 (Mar 24, 2014)

Please add me to the pot!


----------



## 10mmhunter (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd like a chance please! She is a beauty.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 24, 2014)

Add me too please.  Looks fantastic!


----------



## ncrobb (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity Paymaster.  Please add my name to the drawing.

Robb


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Mar 24, 2014)

Add me too, thanks!


----------



## spaz1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Add me also Please!


----------



## RTH (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Woods'nWater (Mar 24, 2014)

I want in!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 24, 2014)

Me too, Please!


----------



## benbill (Mar 24, 2014)

Beautifully crafted.  Please count me in.


----------



## biker13 (Mar 24, 2014)

In and thanks PM


----------



## pine nut (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd be honored if you'd put my name in, and thank you!


----------



## duckbill (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm in! Great stuff, Paymaster!


----------



## Doc_5729 (Mar 24, 2014)

May I enter please and Thank you Sir.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd like to enter please! Very nice of you Pay!!!


----------



## donblfihu (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm in very generous of you.


----------



## one_shot (Mar 25, 2014)

Please put my name in the hat!


----------



## sljones (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks Paymaster....Put my name in the hat.


----------



## Anvil Head (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the offer/opportunity. Toss my name in the hat.

(Pay, if I don't win, I'd be interested in trading for one with a "Redfish" theme.)


----------



## Grizzly Fisher (Mar 25, 2014)

I'd like to win this for sure! I'm in.

Thank you sir.


----------



## bronco611 (Mar 25, 2014)

Im in thanks for the chance.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the chance...


----------



## TrueBlueEagle (Mar 25, 2014)

Put me in coach, I'm ready to play!


----------



## hoppie (Mar 25, 2014)

count me in


----------



## Deer-turkeyhunter (Mar 25, 2014)

Please put my name in as well.  

Thanks


----------



## Matthew6 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sign me up too. Thanks. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Martooni (Mar 25, 2014)

Please enter me.  Very generous of you.  Thank you.


----------



## csu41826 (Mar 25, 2014)

sign me up!  Thanks for the opportunity! 

-Andrew


----------



## smackdown51 (Mar 25, 2014)

put me in too please!


----------



## Brewskis (Mar 25, 2014)

This brought me out of lurking mode. Always liked your boxes with custom art. Please add me to the drawing.


----------



## absuches (Mar 25, 2014)

That's a good looking box! Please add me to the drawing and thank you for the opportunity! -AB


----------



## GA1dad (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the chance Pay,,, add me to the list please.


----------



## bubbaburns (Mar 25, 2014)

Please add my name to the list.  Thank you.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Put my name in. Thx-


----------



## Gobbler Down (Mar 25, 2014)

Very generous!   Count me in please.


----------



## allen456 (Mar 25, 2014)

Very cool! sign me up please


----------



## grizlbr (Mar 25, 2014)

put my name in please, Thank you


----------



## serving1Lord (Mar 25, 2014)

Very kind of you Mr Paymaster. I would love to have a shot at them. Thank you.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Mar 25, 2014)

Awesome gesture Pay !!! Good looking flies !! I'm in.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 25, 2014)

Add me too David.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 25, 2014)

Put my name in the hat, David. I'd be honored to have a box of your flies!


----------



## hmaadd (Mar 25, 2014)

enter me please,  thanks


----------



## jman9977 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you for the opportunity. Please put my name in the hat.

Jim


----------



## wildlands (Mar 25, 2014)

Drop my name into that hat please.


----------



## Yankee in GA (Mar 25, 2014)

Very cool of you.....please count me in.


----------



## Larry Tillman (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Dallen92 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity and count me in


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm in.  Pretty nice deal.


----------



## SwampMoss (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks I am in.


----------



## BowChilling (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice offer Paymaster! Count me in!


----------



## Larry Tillman (Mar 26, 2014)

Sign me up


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 26, 2014)

Put my name in the hat.  Thanks


----------



## drt1355 (Mar 26, 2014)

count me in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please


----------



## FordHunter (Mar 27, 2014)

Here is my entry


----------



## Limitless (Mar 27, 2014)

Very nice idea!  Put me in please.  Thanks


----------



## gobbler getter (Mar 27, 2014)

In it to win it!!!! awesome giveaway


----------



## Larry Tillman (Mar 27, 2014)

I really like this put me in


----------



## Bkeepr (Mar 28, 2014)

Count me in please!


----------



## Larry Tillman (Mar 28, 2014)

Put me in


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 28, 2014)

Still got time to get on board. 

BTW,I use a random number generator to do these give-aways. I use post numbers to pick winners. If there are two posts for the same person, the first post by that person is the one used.


----------



## Luckybuck (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow that is nice, put me in thanks.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 28, 2014)

Please put me in and thanks you.


----------



## gatexaroo (Mar 28, 2014)

I would like a chance.Thanks for the kind gesture.


----------



## hoytslanger87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Im in thanks


----------



## Golden BB (Mar 28, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## Hal (Mar 28, 2014)

I like flies. Thanks.


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Mar 28, 2014)

That art work is pretty sweet .. I'm in!


----------



## Trout4me (Mar 28, 2014)

*Thanks PM*

I want in too....thanks!


----------



## seeker (Mar 29, 2014)

Please enter my name and thank you very much.


----------



## trad bow (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks for the opportunity. Put my name in please.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Mar 31, 2014)

Please put me in...Thank You!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh go ahead and drop my name in there too!  Thanks David!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 1, 2014)

That would look awesome in my trophy too! Thanks for doing this PM!


----------



## mackee715 (Apr 1, 2014)

Sign me in. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## death-from-above (Apr 1, 2014)

Very generous , my friend.  Please add me to the list...


----------



## Vraymer70 (Apr 2, 2014)

I'd love to have my name in the hat. Thank you!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 5, 2014)

Here ya go.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=799211


----------



## weneroux (Apr 5, 2014)

did I make the cut off? if so, I am in for sure.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (May 4, 2014)

Thanks Paymaster.  I'm up for it.


----------

